# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Вирус блокирует загрузку с диска восстановления

## Arkkan

Здравствуйте!
На ноутбуке с Windows 10 начались проблемы, вызванные вирусом (главный симптом - жуткие тормоза). Вирус не даёт возможности успешно откатить систему до точек восстановления (откат заканчивается сообщением, что системные файлы не были изменены). Блокирует заход в безопасный режим и препятствует загрузке с CD/DVD. Чё делать?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> главный симптом - жуткие тормоза


Это не признак вредоносного ПО.




> На ноутбуке с Windows 10


В Windows 10 переход в безопасный режим классическим методом *не работает*, это сделано с целью оптимизации времени загрузки.  




> Блокирует заход в безопасный режим и препятствует загрузке с CD/DVD.


Загрузка с внешних носителей может быть запрещена в uefi по умолчанию.

----------

*olejah*

----------


## Arkkan

При попытках войти в безопасный режим появляется сообщение, что у вас мол нет прав, хотя учётка админа. Периодически пропадает интернет (такого раньше не было). Периодически самопроизвольно выключается служба безопасности Windows. Security Boot в БИОС отключил, выставил загрузку с диска восстановления, но загрузки не происходит (комп просто замирает, DVD - привод молчит (он исправен). Системные файлы в порядке (sfc / scannow завершается с сообщением, что всё в порядке). Создаю точку восстановления и сразу откатываюсь до неё (результат неудачный: "Системные фалы не были изменены" пишет Windows после процесса восстановления (это происходит со всеми точками, которые есть)). При некоторых стандартных действиях вылезают сообщения, что мол у вас нет прав... Винда лицензионная. Полазил по системным папкам, просмотрел реестр (типичных признаков вирусов нет). Подозрительных процессов в диспетчере задач нет. Никаких новых левых служб в системе не замечено. Подскажите, что сделать?

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Windows 10 была предустановлена производителем или обновлена по акции?

Пытались ли вы установить ещё одну ОС параллельно, изменить размеры разделов жесткого диска или создать новый раздел?

----------

*olejah*

----------


## Arkkan

Windows 10 пришла с обновлением летом прошлого года (с восьмёрки). Параллельных систем нет. Разделы не трогал. И вообще, проблемы начались только пару недель назад. До этого ничего подобного не происходило. Кстати, началось всё это с того, что стал гаснуть экран при включении кабеля питания, а когда его вытаскиваешь и ноут только на батарее, тогда всё в порядке, настройки электропитания Windows стали наоборот: увеличиваешь яркость экрана ползунком, а она наоборот уменьшается. Никакие манипуляции с настройками не исправили этого безобразия. Чудеса.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Похоже, что обновление Windows подменило официальный драйвер производителя ноутбука. 

Назвовите вашу модель.

----------

*olejah*

----------


## Arkkan

Acer Aspire E15 (ES1-511-C9Q3).

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Официальный сайт рекомендует использовать стандартные драйверы Windows 10.

Поэтому попробуйте следующее: установите все последние обновления для системы. Если остались какие-либо утилиты (которые были актуальны в win 8 ) для управления питанием ноутбука - удалите их.

----------

*olejah*

----------


## Arkkan

После обновления Windows 8 до десятки я никакие драйверы сам не ставил, в диспетчере устройств всё в ажуре, все обновления загружаются автоматически. А утилита управления питанием представляет из себя лишь штатные средства Windows 10.

----------


## Arkkan

А в ответ на мой вопрос Глобальный модератор смылся, ибо его скромный арсенал дилетанта закончился.
Хочу добавить отдельно. Никите Соловьёву, так называемому Глобальному модератору. Судя по его ответам на мой вопрос, он довольно посредственный специалист. Так называемый. И ко всему прочему явно не умеет мыслить логически. И это Глобальный модератор, имеющий крутой рейтинг на данном форуме. Судя по всему этот рейтинг дутый. Кстати, я сам решил свою проблему. Ваши дилетантские советы, Глобальный модератор, даже рядом не стояли с истиной. На чём основывается ваш рейтинг специалиста, трудно догадаться. Но то, что вы никакой не специалист  - видно и за версту. Меняйте сферу деятельности, например на грузчика. Думать - не ваш конёк.

----------


## thyrex

Ваши дилетантские утверждения, что во все виноват какой-то вирус, и рядом не стояли с тем, что Вы узнали наконец-то сами о работе ОС и "железа". Ибо ни одному вирусу незачем блокировать загрузку с CD/DVD. Вызывают сомнения слова, что Вы лично без обращения на форумы, посвященные сугубо операционной системе, сумели найти источник Ваших проблем. И уж поверьте, свой рейтинг наши коллеги получают не по чьей-то воле, а вполне заслуженно, тратя на таких, как Вы, кто любой сбой в работе компьютера считает проявлением адских вирусов, свое личное время, не требуя взамен никаких благодарностей. Ваша же логика настолько скудна, что дальше обвинения других в своей безграмотности Вы продвинуться не смогли. А нашему коллеге и так хватает забот в реальной жизни, не имеющей отношению к форуму, и он не обязан сутками напролет мониторить тему на предмет появившихся в ней новых сообщений.

На сим откланяюсь и пожелаю удачи Вам в постижении азов той профессии, на которую Вы предложили устроиться нашему специалисту.

----------

*olejah*,  *SQ*,  Val_Ery

----------

